# Checking if USB modem is locked



## balanga (Mar 4, 2018)

Is there any way, via issuing Hayes (AT) commands via a terminal emulator, to find out if a USB modem is locked to a particular mobile phone network?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks somebody has taken google from you, so let me fix it +CREG


----------



## balanga (Mar 4, 2018)

ondra_knezour said:


> Looks somebody has taken google from you, so let me fix it +CREG



Following your post I did a Google search for '*how to tell if usb modem is locked*' .

The first two hits were not very useful, and couldn't find the info I wanted.

Your (very helpful) reply was third 

Not sure that it works yet as I haven't tried yet. It may turn out that it is dependent on the modem being used.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 4, 2018)

Eh, now I thing I understand you better, at first glance I come to undertanding, that you are asking for network status, i.e. if the card is registered to given network at given time, not that you mean if the card is locked to usage only in given network. It looks that this may be card maker specific, for example I found this for Huawei AT^CARDLOCK?


----------

